# Conformation pet peeves



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wanted to know what annoyed you most with goat conformation . . . .I have a slight feeling I posted this before but not sure. . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you sure did it is ..........  ................post......."about Steep Rumps " you will find it on Page 2


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I absolutely hate when goats are not proportioned correctly...like when their head and neck are to big for the rest of their body. I also really dislike when their rear legs have no bend to them/ straight legged.... can't think of the word...I am so tired today! :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For me a peeve I have is when a goat looks NOTHING at all what the breed standard says it should be....and regardless of how it looks, the udder is my first focus.....nothing worse than milking a mini whose udder hangs in the bucket! Thankfully none of my girls do this, but I have seen minis with awful attachment.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Steep rumps...and teats that point out! I hate that look.


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Perhaps it's picky, but I really don't care for wattles or oversized teats.. I also don't like steep rumps for the reputation of difficult kiddings.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

short tails are the biggest pet peeve i hae. i absolutely hate them


----------

